# LSP is 5000 posts away from 10000



## Alfry

Volevo essere assolutamente il primo e forse ce l'ho fattaaaaaaaa....

Complimentissimi, non penso di mentire quando dico che li ho letti praticamente tuttiiiiiii...

OK, te ne mancano 5 al momento ma so che ci sei quasi...
Non si potrebbe immaginare WR senza i tuoi post 

Keep it up little L.


----------



## Elisa68

Ciao Lsp.

È davvero un piacere congratularmi con una carissima amica per aver scritto 5000 mitici post . 

Grazie mille per tutto quello che ho imparato da te.


----------



## Eugin

*Complimenti, lsp. Tante grazie per il tuo aiuto! *​ 
*Adesso aspettiamo 5.000 piu post per continuare imparando da te!!*​ 
*(Scusa il mio italiano!!! )*​ 

* Distinti saluti!! *​ 
[e, anche, complimenti Alfry per essere il primo nel questo post!!!   ]​


----------



## cuchuflete

Congratulations *L*sp!





> Posts totales: *4.995* (7,81 posts por día) 					 				 				 				 					Buscar todos los posts de lsp 				 				 					Buscar todas las discusiones iniciadas por lsp



To which we should add the thousands of helpful and appreciated report-a-post messages and PMs...all of which have helped build and maintain these forums.

Warm thanks for the sharing,
un abbraccio,
Cucciu​


----------



## moodywop

Congratulazioni, cara L., e una zampata affettuosa da parte di Alex 

Carlo


----------



## lsp

I just noticed my new post total! And lo and behold, it's already been acknowledged by such WR celebs as this! Knock me over with a feather! Alfry is first! For this and your sweet words, I am truly honored! Elisa, who keeps me forever feeling romana! Eugin, another animal lover learning Italian! Cuchu who has done everything subtly possible to point out that it's an L! Moody and Alex, my moodmates who make me (and Charlie) at once forget and regret how far apart we live and can still be supportive!

It is such a joy for me to speak and learn and try to stay current in Italian. You all help me achieve that goal. *I thank you* for answering a thousand questions, correcting a thousand mistakes, explaining away a thousand confusions, humoring a thousand picayune hair splitting requests for clarification, and dispelling a thousand doubts and insecurities. That's 5000!


----------



## ElaineG

I've been watching you and watching you, and then boom.  You cross the mark and your thread is already well under way.

What can I say? You are a light unto the nations, and I would give you my seat on the bus any day of the week.

You can cross-reference any of the earlier congrats -- I still ti volgio bene and although my tattoo originally said ISP, I'm working really hard at my dog bracelet business and hope to have the money to get it fixed soon.

Un abbraccio fortissimo,

E


----------



## winnie

Carissima lsp,
i più sentiti ringraziamenti per il tuo magnifico lavoro!!!


----------



## la reine victoria

Hello LSP​ 
After so many posts
one could possibly say​ 
View attachment 2845 
click!​ 
Congratulations!​ 
View attachment 2844
click!
​

Thank you!
LRV​


----------



## Frenko

L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S PL S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S PL S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S PL S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S PL S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S PL S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S PL S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P ____ L S P____ L S P


 GRAZIE LSP ​


----------



## combustion

*LSP!!!!!!! Ma come ho fatto a perdermi i tuoi 5000??????? Sono imperdonabile...*
*Be'...**CONGRATULAZIONI molto GRANDI... *
*Comb...*


----------



## lsp

Thanks, Elaine, we can laugh about our tattoos for years... over the wines we've named, in one of the inns we named, quoting the many song lyrics we've translated! Winnie, another cat I am definitely NOT allergic to! Comb, you are hardly late and heartily thanked! LRV and Frenko: LOL (Laughing Out loud? no... Lots of love? no... Loads of L's!!!! Thanks to you all.


----------



## DesertCat

Excellent job, Lsp, as always.

~Alice


----------



## fenixpollo

Congratulations on doing a halfway job, Lisp.   

_Keep it up_!


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations LSP.


----------



## lsp

Thanks DesertCat, fenixpollo, Lancel0t. We don't "see" each other that often lately, especially the fellas, so it's especially sweet that you took the time!

p.s. "Lisp"... I like that!


----------

